# New to dubai



## La85 (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm looking to move to Dubai in a couple months. I'm coming next week for 2 weeks for interviews and to see how I get on.... Can anyone tell me best beaches to go during the day and bars to go in the evening whilst im there to get to know the area?

Thank you! X


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Have a look at www.timeoutdubai.com gives wide variety of reviews on all bars,clubs restaurants - but it will depend where you've booked your accommodation for your 2 weeks.

As for beaches there is JBR open beach - Jumeirah Beach Park which you pay 5AED to access


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are a female, I would highly suggest not going to a free beach alone.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are a female, I would highly suggest not going to a free beach alone.


there are quite a few females alone on beaches here (esp. in JBR) who are not disturbed by anyone (as far as i can make out).
But it is going to be too hot for the beach in any case


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

rsinner said:


> there are quite a few females alone on beaches here (esp. in JBR) who are not disturbed by anyone (as far as i can make out).
> But it is going to be too hot for the beach in any case


You guys told me that last year... after I was frustrated with the staring at the beach and men clucking at me and said I wasnt going back. And after much pushing by the forum members and others, I went back and someone sat behind me and did his thing  Never been back and no amount of telling me it was a one off that shall not happen again, will ever do. This was the free JBR beach.


----------



## La85 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm female, 25 so maybe I'll just stick to the hotel pool rather then the beaches. I just thought without knowing anyone there I would have to get use to going places alone but i don't want to be scared off! 
Thanks for the advice! x


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I went back and someone sat behind me and did his thing


Why didn't you shout or call the police?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Why didn't you shout or call the police?


Because she probably would have been thrown into jail for showing some shoulder thus to blame.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> As for beaches there is JBR open beach - Jumeirah Beach Park which you pay 5AED to access


.. which is quite affordable for construction workers. i spent there quite interesting afternoons, trying to decide how exactly i could leave all my stuff on the beach, stand up and go round the group of workers already oogling, and get to call the police. i soon discovered that if i yelled at them to go away, they would. the police did patrol the beach, and the workers vanished whenever they saw the patrol car, but it's just that they moved closer to the next female(s) around. i've seen them oogling men as well. the worst was when they were taking pictures, with people shooing them away. 

jbr beach is a little better as there are many mixed groups using it and the workers won't stop next to couples. 

i stopped going to open beaches a long time ago, and keep going to hotel pools and spa pools. it's cleaner, i don't have to carry all my house with me, plenty of washing facilities, and so even if it's 40 C outdoors, you can still enjoy the day. oh the price...


----------



## simondubai (May 12, 2011)

The beach at the Hilton Jumeriah Hotel is very nice and friendly with life guards, sun loungers, changing rooms, towels, pool, gardens etc. You can pay for a day's access if you don't stay at the hotel.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hi La58,

JBR is the best choice, the area is amazing, nice beach as well as lots of restaurants and cafe. I always go there with my friends and we always have lots of joy. Come and join us when you are here next week.

All the best with the interviews!


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

^Same goes for Jumeirah Beach Hotel. Nice view!


----------



## La85 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I'll give the beaches a try x


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You guys told me that last year... after I was frustrated with the staring at the beach and men clucking at me and said I wasnt going back. And after much pushing by the forum members and others, I went back and someone sat behind me and did his thing  Never been back and no amount of telling me it was a one off that shall not happen again, will ever do. This was the free JBR beach.


oh wooooooow.... I thought I was probably the only female scared of being alone here. I get so frustrated when people tell me "Dubai is a very safe place for females", because from my own experience is not at all... I do go to the beach alone coz I have no choice but I prefer "Mamzar park" , on Saturdays usually not too crowded, many foreigners, i see many girls alone also, even saw a topless girl once which scared me a lot as I thought police would come any minute  but not single guys, just once I saw them "patrolling" the beach for single ladies, but it wasn't too scary and they kept on going, never stopped or sat near/around me, never saw them again.

Anyways, just enjoy and be careful, better go to a place where u see families and other groups of foreigners and try to stay close to them and should be ok.

If a Saturday, then let me know and we can go together


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have to say that I am surprised to read these comments but there again I abhor crowded beaches and try to find more secluded ones, where there are not that many people around. The beach next to DOSC or Sunset Shopping Mall or even further down opposite Mercato for example. But not so easy to get to especially for someone just visiting I guess.


----------



## pepbcn (May 29, 2011)

*Beach - no matter*



La85 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm female, 25 so maybe I'll just stick to the hotel pool rather then the beaches. I just thought without knowing anyone there I would have to get use to going places alone but i don't want to be scared off!
> Thanks for the advice! x


Hi!!
I'm just arrived n Dubai, only 2 weeks ago, and i have been in the beach and lot of girls alone there and i didn't see any problem at all. 
If you want we can go together as i'm living in dubai marina and use to go to the beach.
Regards


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

jumeirah beach park on mondays....women only


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You guys told me that last year... after I was frustrated with the staring at the beach and men clucking at me and said I wasnt going back. And after much pushing by the forum members and others, I went back and someone sat behind me and did his thing  Never been back and no amount of telling me it was a one off that shall not happen again, will ever do. This was the free JBR beach.


hey Jynx, 
i never seen anyone bothering women, even i never dare to say anything to anyone... maybe you are too hot for guys that they cant stop theirself ...


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

About how much do u pay a day to go to the private beaches?


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

TXTeacher said:


> About how much do u pay a day to go to the private beaches?


if you go on jumeirah beach park, you will pay only 5 aed for the whole day . what is TXTTEACHING ?


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

Texas Teacher


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Public beaches, i.e. Jumeirah Beach Park and Al Mamzar Park is only around AED 5. Private beaches i.e. those controlled by hotels vary enormously. Don't have the figures in front of me right now but you can reckon from AED 50 - 250 per day depending if it is a weekend or weekday, location etc.

Some places (Jebel Ali for example) will combine it with brunch so it doesn't really cost anything, although after a brunch, who want to go to the beach.... you may end up in deep doo doo...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Never used to be an expert on beach, as for years I have almost never bothered going (what a waste). It's now been 3 months that I am going every week end with my wife and my daughter (who is now coming into the water thanks to a cute floater, yes, I am a pain in the a$$ proud dad), and we are always going to the free beach.

Now I'ill agree that 3 month once or twice a week on 1 beach is not exactly solid grounds for general stats on the UAE, but while I have seen women alone (lounging, sunbathing, swimming, running rollerblading (there is a track on the beach)), I have yet to see anyone being bothered.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It is somewhat boring to go to the beach alone I think. And in any place (including hotels) as far as I know a girl can be molested by any smart ass..well molested was a strong word but let's say bothered...

I would tend to think that ppl would not be enticed to engaging any kind of behaviour that could be perceived as criminal...

Why go alone?, go with some folks...chit chat and play in the water...and when you look up you will see me watching you with my binoculars :tongue1:


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

I have recently moved over here alone and my wife is coming out saturday for a week and a bit, she was planning on sunbathing here when i am at work!! I stay at JLT, I take it the pools on the roof are safe enough? Always been quiet when I have went up.

thanks


----------

